# New Cover: Sleight Malice



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

I'm delighted to announce my next novel, Sleight Malice, is now available on Kindle and Smashwords* for the special price of $0.99 (List price $2.99) Offer ends 30 Sep 2010.

----------------------------------------
PRODUCT DESCRIPTION:

_"In perfect Vicki Tyley fashion, 'Sleight Malice' entertains and stuns its readers." - Lit Fest Magazine_

SLEIGHT ~ use of dexterity or cunning, especially so as to deceive.
MALICE ~ the intention or desire to do evil; ill will.

One cold Melbourne winter's night a suburban bungalow goes up in flames. Despite their best efforts, firefighters are unable to save the home. When a badly charred body is discovered in the remains, web designer Desley James is devastated. Her best friend, Laura Noble, had been the only one in the house that night - her partner, Ryan Moore, is away in Sydney on business. Then Desley learns the unidentified body is male. But it's not Ryan. He and Laura have disappeared&#8230;

Not realising until it's almost too late what some people will do to cover their tracks, Desley teams up with private investigator Fergus Coleman to search for the missing couple.
----------------------------------------

Cheers
Vicki

* Use Smashwords coupon code CQ34D


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vicki--

Congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your profile signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Congratulations on the new book, Vicki! I hope it roars up the charts even faster than the last one did.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Already at #152. Wow, Vicki. You are my inspiration.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

152, and so quickly! That's great, Vicki.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Congratulations on the new book, Vicki! I hope it roars up the charts even faster than the last one did.





David McAfee said:


> Already at #152. Wow, Vicki. You are my inspiration.





Shayne Parkinson said:


> 152, and so quickly! That's great, Vicki.


Thanks, Shayne and David. I think that was just the new release flurry. It's dropped back a bit now.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## jackwestjr_author (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds right up my alley, Vicki.  And right in my price range.  I am learning a lot here.

Jack


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats, Vicki!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations Vicki,
Looks like you've got another winner  

Let's hear it for Australian Indie Authors - yeah!

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

jackwestjr_author said:


> Sounds right up my alley, Vicki. And right in my price range. I am learning a lot here.
> 
> Jack


_Parmenidean Breach_ sounds right up mine, although a bit pricey. Have you read Michael Crichton's _Prey_? That involves nanotechnology, too.



Imogen Rose said:


> Congrats, Vicki!


Thanks, Imogen. 



sibelhodge said:


> Well done, Vicki, I look forward to reading this.


Thanks, Sibel. I hope you enjoy it. 



traceya said:


> Congratulations Vicki,
> Looks like you've got another winner
> 
> Let's hear it for Australian Indie Authors - yeah!
> ...


  Like "Go Aussie Indies" or

*GO AUSSIE INDIES!*

[For anyone not in the know, green and gold are Australia's national colours.]


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I bought it, Vicki.  It sounds GREAT!


----------



## slwiser (Dec 28, 2009)

Just picked if up


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Me too, it sounds really good!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> I bought it, Vicki. It sounds GREAT!





slwiser said:


> Just picked if up





stacydan said:


> Me too, it sounds really good!


Thanks Maureen, slwiser and stacydan! Happy reading. I hope you enjoy Sleight Malice.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## MinaVE (Apr 20, 2010)

Happily bought it today, Vicki.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

MinaVE said:


> Happily bought it today, Vicki.


Thanks, Mina. I hope you enjoy it!

I did a live reading (my first) from it last night. I was soooooo nervous, but it wasn't nearly as scary as I'd expected. 

Have a great weekend.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A live reading would make me very nervous...(though I do do "trunk shows" talks on my quilts, I guess that's kind of like a live reading )  Love your covers!  Glad the reading went well.

Betsy


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Just picked it up


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Same here.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Vicki

Congratulations on the release of SLEIGHT MALICE. I'm happy to see it is doing so well!

Hope you are doing well too.

I've been busy, and I so haven't been around the boards like I usually am. Miss it here.

Have a great Saturday!

Nancy


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

You're doing really well Vicki! Keep it up. It's a great book everyone. I've read it twice.

Ann


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to reading this one too.

N


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A live reading would make me very nervous...(though I do do "trunk shows" talks on my quilts, I guess that's kind of like a live reading ) Love your covers! Glad the reading went well.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, you probably have to do your "trunk shows" standing. At least I was able to sit down&#8230; and hide my shaking knees. 



Madeline said:


> Just picked it up


Hi Madeline! Great to see you again. 



John Fitch V said:


> Same here.


Thanks, Sean/John. 

Recommendation please: Which of your books is the least sci-fi?



Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Hi, Vicki
> 
> Congratulations on the release of SLEIGHT MALICE. I'm happy to see it is doing so well!
> 
> ...


Hi Nancy: I so know what you mean about being busy. I miss sleep. 



P.A. Woodburn said:


> You're doing really well Vicki! Keep it up. It's a great book everyone. I've read it twice.
> 
> Ann


Twice? I hope it read just as well the second time around. I'm just thrilled you enjoyed it so much it warranted a second reading. Thanks, Ann! 



Neekeebee said:


> I'm really looking forward to reading this one too.
> 
> N


Hi N! I hope you enjoy Sleight Malice more than Thin Blood. 

Thanks everyone for your support. It means a lot.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

hey everyone, come meet Vicki on my blog today!

http://hauntedcomputer.blogspot.com

Scott


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I can't believe it's been a month since I visited KB.  I don't know about everyone else, but sometimes I'd just like to be able to hit the 'pause' button.

Just a reminder that the $0.99 new release special on SLEIGHT MALICE expires September 30. From October 1, the price will be $2.99 – the same as THIN BLOOD.

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

VickiT said:


> Just a reminder that the $0.99 new release special on SLEIGHT MALICE expires September 30. From October 1, the price will be $2.99  the same as THIN BLOOD.


Thanks for the heads-up, Vicki. I had been looking at this one, but delaying purchase. I just picked it up at the lower price. The reviews made all the difference. I wish you great success.

Cheers, Typer


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Got it!

Betsy


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

What a fantastic buy on a great book!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Thanks Typer, Betsy and Maureen!  

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

This one's a very good mystery...I was guessing right up until the last pages.  Nice job, Vicki!  I'm looking forward to your next one!

N


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

I just wanted to jump in and encourage anyone who hasn't bought this yet to take advantage of the special pricing!  While it is most definitely worth the 2.99 it will be next month, 99 cents is a super bargain price so grab it while you can!  I really enjoyed this story and the surprising twists and turns, kept me guessing too!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Neekeebee said:


> This one's a very good mystery...I was guessing right up until the last pages. Nice job, Vicki! I'm looking forward to your next one!
> 
> N


Thanks, N!  Is that 110 book count in your signature the books you've read this year? Impressive.



stacydan said:


> I just wanted to jump in and encourage anyone who hasn't bought this yet to take advantage of the special pricing! While it is most definitely worth the 2.99 it will be next month, 99 cents is a super bargain price so grab it while you can! I really enjoyed this story and the surprising twists and turns, kept me guessing too!


Thank you, Stacy, for both the show of support and the review. Much appreciated.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

VickiT said:


> Thanks, N!  Is that 110 book count in your signature the books you've read this year? Impressive.


Yes, I do love my books. Of course, it also helps to have discovered so many good (and bargain priced) indie books like yours from KB!

N


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

VickiT said:


> Just a reminder that the $0.99 new release special on SLEIGHT MALICE expires September 30. From October 1, the price will be $2.99 - the same as THIN BLOOD.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vicki


Glad I saw this.  Just one clicked ya, Vicki. Been meaning to grab this one for weeks.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Neekeebee said:


> Yes, I do love my books. Of course, it also helps to have discovered so many good (and bargain priced) indie books like yours from KB!
> 
> N


 



David McAfee said:


> Glad I saw this.  Just one clicked ya, Vicki. Been meaning to grab this one for weeks.


Thanks, David. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

For this week's post, I thought I'd try Harveys' new sample link. (Thanks, Harvey. )

Read a sample of SLEIGHT MALICE

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

To celebrate Halloween, I'm giving away a preview copy of my next novel, BRITTLE SHADOWS, to the first 13 (unlucky for some) people who message me and request a copy.

***​
*PROLOGUE*

One foot inside the apartment, the smell hit her. Sour, like cat pee. Except they didn't own a cat.

"Sean?" she called, her voice cracking. She cleared her throat. "Sean, honey, are you home?" Louder this time.

Not a sound. Only that putrid smell.

She dumped her heavy satchel on the floor, kicked the door closed, and surveyed the room.

The late afternoon sun streamed through the balcony-facing floor-to-ceiling windows. Long shadows from the life-sized, headless bronze nudes standing sentry sliced the living area. The Age newspaper lay open at the business section in the middle of the narrow glass-topped dining table, Sean's mobile phone next to it. Apart from one of the eight chairs sitting askew from the table, she could have stepped into the pages of Home Beautiful.

She crossed the carpet toward the short hall that led to the bedrooms and stuck her head into the apartment's galley-style kitchen. Tomatoes, red onions and a cling-wrapped tray of meat - the makings of what looked to be one of her fiancé's specialties, Spanish steak - sat on the stainless steel drainer next to the sink. Further down the bench, she spotted a bottle of red wine together with two wine glasses, one of which was already poured. She sniffed the air and moved on.

Usually wide open, the door to the guest bedroom was half-closed. Hoping Sean hadn't offered a bed to one of his boozy mates, she hesitated for a moment and then gave the door a sharp shove.

The door swung in, releasing a rush of sour air. Pinching her nostrils together, she leaned into the room, ready to beat a hasty retreat if anyone was in there. Her gaze went first to the queen-sized bed. Although the quilt looked rumpled, the bed itself didn't appear to have been slept in.

Breathing out through her mouth, she glanced across the bedroom to where sunlight, filtered through the window's upward angled Venetians, striped the ceiling.

She took another step into the room and turned around. The leather strap of her handbag slid from her shoulder. She didn't try to stop it, couldn't stop it. Unable to move, all she could do was gape at the open wardrobe, her eyes bulging almost as much as the vacant ones staring back at her.

A silent scream blocked her throat. She couldn't breathe in; she couldn't breathe out. Her lungs wanted to burst. The purple, bloated face of the naked man hanging from the wardrobe's steel rail on a belt, his swollen tongue protruding from his mouth, was almost unrecognisable. Almost.

She stumbled backwards, snaring her handbag as she landed in a heap next to the bed. She scrambled in the bottom of her bag, her mobile phone eluding her like wet soap in the bathtub. When she did manage to get hold of it, she struggled to still her shaking hands. Her fingers felt fat and clumsy, the buttons on her phone tinier than she remembered.

"Emergency. What service do you require? Police, Fire, Ambulance?"

She opened her mouth to answer, but a magazine page stuck to her leg now had her attention instead. She peeled it off, dangling the magazine at arm's length as if it were a dirty sock. She had never seen anything quite like it. Naked flesh. Entwined bodies. Explicit sex scenes.

If she had thought things couldn't get any worse, she had thought wrong. She shook her head, unable to come to terms with what she was seeing. Her fiancé, her lover, her partner was dead; dead and surrounded with hard-core homosexual pornography.

***​
*HAPPY HALLOWEEN*

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

*Sleight Malice's first video review!*





Sleight Malice was also a first for Chapter Chicks' reviewer, Stacy - her first contemporary mystery. And she loved it. Check out her review on 



 (above) and on the Chapter Chicks blog: http://chapterchick.blogspot.com/2010/10/sleight-malice-by-vicki-tyley.html

Thanks, Stacy!

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Grace Krispy, educator and psychologist by day, avid reader and indie book reviewer by night, was asked by author Maria Schneider to contribute her top 4 Kindle reads of 2010 for the DailyCheapReads blog. I'm honoured and delighted that Sleight Malice made her list. Thanks, Grace! 

Check out her other top picks here: 2010 Top Four Reads: Grace Krispy


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome, Vicki! Well done!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Awesome, Vicki! Well done!





sibelhodge said:


> This is so on my TBR list. I will get to it soon.


Thank you, Shayne and Sibel. 

Have a great weekend.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

The incredibly talented, Vicki Tyley is visiting my blog today. Please stop by!  [URL=http://maureenamiller.blogspot.com/2011/06/guest-mystery-author-vicki-tyley]http://maureenamiller.blogspot.com/2011/06/guest-mystery-author-vicki-tyley.html[/url]


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> The incredibly talented, Vicki Tyley is visiting my blog today. Please stop by!  [URL=http://maureenamiller.blogspot.com/2011/06/guest-mystery-author-vicki-tyley]http://maureenamiller.blogspot.com/2011/06/guest-mystery-author-vicki-tyley.html[/url]


I had a great time. Thank you for having me! 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Sleight Malice 99¢ special ends Monday, August 8, 2011. Why not grab a copy before the price goes up...



Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

VickiT said:


> Sleight Malice 99¢ special ends Monday, August 8, 2011. Why not grab a copy before the price goes up...


I read this book. At .99 cents it's a steal!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I forgot to list this here! Sleight Malice was one of the Top Four Summer Reads on Daily Cheap Reads!! http://tinyurl.com/69vlp5q


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> I forgot to list this here! Sleight Malice was one of the Top Four Summer Reads on Daily Cheap Reads!! http://tinyurl.com/69vlp5q


Wahoo! Thanks, Maureen. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

I'm delighted to announce that Sleight Malice is one of today's Pixel of Ink Bargain eBooks:

http://www.pixelofink.com/bargain-ebook-sleight-malice-by-vicki-tyley/



28 customer reviews (4.2 out of 5 stars)

_"In perfect Vicki Tyley fashion, "Sleight Malice" entertains and stuns its readers." ~Lit Fest Magazine

"Suspenseful and intriguing, this book is hard to put down&#8230;" ~MotherLode blog_

SLEIGHT ~ use of dexterity or cunning, especially so as to deceive.
MALICE ~ the intention or desire to do evil; ill will.

One cold Melbourne winter's night a suburban bungalow goes up in flames. Despite their best efforts, firefighters are unable to save the home. When a badly charred body is discovered in the remains, web designer Desley James is devastated. Her best friend, Laura Noble, had been the only one in the house that night - her partner, Ryan Moore, is away in Sydney on business. Then Desley learns the unidentified body is male. But it's not Ryan. He and Laura have disappeared&#8230;

Not realising until it's almost too late what some people will do to cover their tracks, Desley teams up with private investigator Fergus Coleman to search for the missing couple.

Happy reading&#8230;

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

SLEIGHT MALICE has a new cover. I really like it. See what you think:



Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Great interview on BookBuzzr, Vicki!!! http://www.bookbuzzr.com/blog/author-interviews/5-questions-with-best-selling-author-vicki-tyley/


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Great interview on BookBuzzr, Vicki!!! http://www.bookbuzzr.com/blog/author-interviews/5-questions-with-best-selling-author-vicki-tyley/


Thanks, Maureen!


----------

